# Anilingus/Rimjob for him



## Playthang (Dec 3, 2012)

My H has asked for this a handful of times over the years. It doesn't seem to be a priority since he's never really pushed the issue. But I'm thinking maybe I should surprise him and give it a go.

Just curious if any ladies have tried or have done this for their husband.

And also if you husbands have had or have wanted your wife to try.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I have....he loves this! Especially if I stroke him at the same time or play with his anus and lick his package or give him a bj at the same time!

Most of the time I have to wait until he asks before I can touch his McHappy otherwise he'd cum too soon


----------



## Playthang (Dec 3, 2012)

Any reservations before the first time? Not that I don't want to do it but the one drawback is obviously germs & bacteria. 
As I type my response I think I am deciding to have the "scrub that region extra good" talk before hand. I definitely don't want to start stop to ask him to go take extra special care while we're in the heat of the moment.
His asking means that he clearly knows what he wants. But this will be his first time as well. I hope he likes it as much as he thinks he will 
Thanks for the response!


tracyishere said:


> I have....he loves this! Especially if I stroke him at the same time or play with his anus and lick his package or give him a bj at the same time!
> 
> Most of the time I have to wait until he asks before I can touch his McHappy otherwise he'd cum too soon


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Playthang said:


> Any reservations before the first time? Not that I don't want to do it but the one drawback is obviously germs & bacteria.
> As I type my response I think I am deciding to have the "scrub that region extra good" talk before hand. I definitely don't want to start stop to ask him to go take extra special care while we're in the heat of the moment.
> His asking means that he clearly knows what he wants. But this will be his first time as well. I hope he likes it as much as he thinks he will
> Thanks for the response!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 My H usually washes himself before he wants play. Sometimes I wash him 

You could make it fun and soap and suds everything yourself. I'm sure he would like it as much as my H does  

Nothing like a fresh smelling naked man with bubbles everywhere.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> My H usually washes himself before he wants play. Sometimes I wash him
> 
> You could make it fun and soap and suds everything yourself. I'm sure he would like it as much as my H does
> 
> Nothing like a fresh smelling naked man with bubbles everywhere.


I'm not afraid of sex with mess though. If anything I think it is hilarious. 

But I also work in a field where I've had to change adult diapers....so.....

There is still a possibility things could get dirty. You have to be prepared for that and handle it without causing too much embarrassment. I imagine the first time for a guy could be a little nerve racking. 

I never even tell my h if it occurs. I just ensure to act accordingly (use fingers, toys instead) and wash up real good. Maybe swish some mouth wash.


----------



## Rotorhead77 (Nov 7, 2013)

I WISH my wife would be willing to try this with me. I do it for her (when I'm allowed to, super rarely), and love doing it, and she seems to enjoy it... but there's no trace of her returning the favor, unfortunately.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Try a lubed fingertip first. The feeling is pretty similar if your nails are short and it's a bit easier in terms if position etc.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow sounds kinky. I love having my balls sucked on. I keep then very clean shaven. Also lots on tongue on shaft...........


----------



## Playthang (Dec 3, 2012)

Yup. Pretty sure he enjoyed himself last night. Twice 
Tied his frank & beans up in a lasso and had full access to everything.
Definitely enjoyed his reaction.


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

I prefer to use my mouth on his penis and balls as I use my finger to explore his anus. I usually tease it with my fingernail then carefully insert it. I makes him wild !!! We always shower or soak in the hot tub before playing there.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

NOTHING TOUCHES MY ANUS! -.-

But that's just me... bleh!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> NOTHING TOUCHES MY ANUS! -.-
> 
> But that's just me... bleh!


ANUSing goes at my house


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Playthang said:


> Yup. Pretty sure he enjoyed himself last night. Twice
> Tied his frank & beans up in a lasso and had full access to everything.
> Definitely enjoyed his reaction.


I like that tying up idea.....


----------



## Playthang (Dec 3, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> I like that tying up idea.....


The lasso helps keep everything nice and "packaged". You should definitely look into getting one!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Playthang said:


> The lasso helps keep everything nice and "packaged". You should definitely look into getting one!


Thanks. I will.


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

It's so taboo and so fun. I love doing it and having it done to me. 
One thing I've noticed for me is that the perineum side is more pleasurable than the outside edge of the, um, rim. Does that make sense?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

kimd said:


> I prefer to use my mouth on his penis and balls as I use my finger to explore his anus. I usually tease it with my fingernail then carefully insert it. I makes him wild !!! We always shower or soak in the hot tub before playing there.


Wow, that is HOT kimd.  Lucky guy right there.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> Wow, that is HOT kimd.  Lucky guy right there.


my wife used to do that,,,,need to talk to her.....


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Its been a while since my wife has done this for me. I will tell you that I very much enjoy the wife when she gets this Taboo that she offers this. Getting the area clean can be fun if you both work at it together in a shower or a tub bath before the act. I agree nothing beats dirty good clean fun. If I was your husband the fact that your thinking about it would keep a tent in my pants most of the day. Tell him what your thinking about and what your willing to explore. Get his mind going and you will have this issue licked in no time. LOL


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Rotorhead77 said:


> I WISH my wife would be willing to try this with me. I do it for her (when I'm allowed to, super rarely), and love doing it, and she seems to enjoy it... but there's no trace of her returning the favor, unfortunately.


Word for word what I was going to say.

Big thumbs up to the OP for being open to the experience!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

He let me try it and was REALLY,REALLY into it at the time.It was really fun and sexy. Then when I wanted to do it again he wouldn't let me.Now his cute little butt is totally off limits for some reason.He said it was good but he wasn't that into it...which is odd bc his body and his reaction at the time was very much into it.I haven't pressed the topic though.It's his prerogative if he doesn't want me pleasuring him that way.


----------



## Playthang (Dec 3, 2012)

Maybe he's scared?
Many men equate this type of activity with homosexuality. Actually I will go so far as to say that some women believe this as well.
Does he have any fear or phobias in that area?


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Playthang said:


> Maybe he's scared?
> Many men equate this type of activity with homosexuality. Actually I will go so far as to say that some women believe this as well.
> Does he have any fear or phobias in that area?


Spot on. My wife's exact words on the subject (when saying why she won't do it) is that, "It just seems weird."

She enjoys having it done to her. She's used fingers and toys on me, and went with me to get a prostate massager. But, for her to return the favor is "weird."

/shrug
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

accidental posting


----------



## Playthang (Dec 3, 2012)

But, for her to return the favor is "weird."



Loss of words on this one. A woman that knows her husband knows that he's not a homosexual.
Grrrr!!!


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

Playthang said:


> Maybe he's scared?
> Many men equate this type of activity with homosexuality. Actually I will go so far as to say that *some women believe this as well.*
> Does he have any fear or phobias in that area?


They sure do. 
I had a lively debate about this with one oft closest friends, who loves all things anal done to her btw. 
She maintained that she would question her husband's sexuality if he ever asked for something like a prostate massage. I of course defended the straight man's right to enjoy such things. It's not as good massaging the prostate from the outside, which can be compared somewhat to the clit not being properly stimulated during most PIV sex and needs a helping hand to achieve orgasm. Plus, I would not expect someone to do something for me that I wasn't willing to do for them.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

GinnyTonia said:


> They sure do.
> I had a lively debate about this with one oft closest friends, who loves all things anal done to her btw.
> She maintained that she would question her husband's sexuality if he ever asked for something like a prostate massage. I of course defended the straight man's right to enjoy such things. It's not as good massaging the prostate from the outside, which can be compared somewhat to the clit not being properly stimulated during most PIV sex and needs a helping hand to achieve orgasm. Plus, I would not expect someone to do something for me that I wasn't willing to do for them.


I used to feel that way....TAM educated me.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

you are weird, lol


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

edbopc said:


> you are weird, lol


Why? I didn't know. I didn't even know there was pleasure spot there. I just thought it was a hole. 

I couldn't understand why a guy would want his hole plugged.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

well its an explosive hole


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

edbopc said:


> well its an explosive hole


The evidence is grossly obviously on bathroom cleanup day


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

maybe so but it may be worth it as best I remember


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Rotorhead77 said:


> I WISH my wife would be willing to try this with me. I do it for her (when I'm allowed to, super rarely), and love doing it, and she seems to enjoy it... but there's no trace of her returning the favor, unfortunately.


:iagree: EXACTLY...I have done it for her many times....but....I don't have the guts to ask her to do this for me. I could just imagine the expression on her face if I requested this from her.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I love this both ways. But my wife doesn't. Oddly enough, she'll do it to me on some special occasions but gets pissed at me when I stick my tongue in hers.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Playthang said:


> Maybe he's scared?
> Many men equate this type of activity with homosexuality. Actually I will go so far as to say that some women believe this as well.
> Does he have any fear or phobias in that area?


He seems totally confident in his masculinity so I'm not sure.I've never believed it makes a man homosexual.

He doesn't have phobias or fears about that area as far as I've been told.He does get super embarrassed if he farts on me during the night LOL I think it's adorable bc it's not like he did it on purpose.But I'm a weirdo.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

kimd said:


> I prefer to use my mouth on his penis and balls as I use my finger to explore his anus. I usually tease it with my fingernail then carefully insert it. I makes him wild !!! We always shower or soak in the hot tub before playing there.


This is AWESOME! I wish my wife would do this for me. Thing is, even if she would, I probably wouldn't let her because even when my anus is clean, I still don't think it's clean enough for her to put her tongue in there. Is there any kind of, oh I dunno, sex play plastic wrap you can use for a trial run?

When my wife gives me BJ's, she uses her free hand to explore my body, which sometimes slides over my butt. From the stories I've read, I'm curious about how a little anal play would feel, but that's a bit of a tough thing to request. I mean, how do you bring up something like that? 

My wife LOVES anal play and it drives her wild, but she NEVER asks for it. In the afterglow, she won't even admit to liking it, but she moans louder and comes harder and faster when I slide a lubed finger into her anus. I finally got her to admit that she liked it ONCE, and it was like pulling teeth. I tried to convince her that if she liked it, just tell me, and I'll do it more often. She won't.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

coupdegrace said:


> This is AWESOME! I wish my wife would do this for me. Thing is, even if she would, I probably wouldn't let her because even when my anus is clean, I still don't think it's clean enough for her to put her tongue in there. Is there any kind of, oh I dunno, sex play plastic wrap you can use for a trial run?


Dental dams. Could even be used full time, if there's any worry about anything. If you have difficulty finding dental dams or they're too costly for the return, I've read a tip of taking a new, unlubed condom, cutting off the tip and cutting down the length. Voila!



> When my wife gives me BJ's, she uses her free hand to explore my body, which sometimes slides over my butt. From the stories I've read, I'm curious about how a little anal play would feel, but that's a bit of a tough thing to request. I mean, how do you bring up something like that?


You say she enjoys it done on her (even if she won't always admit it). Just tell her the truth: that you wonder what it feels like, and have heard that a man's prostate is quite sensitive and it's stimulation can lead to incredible orgasms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

I asked my wife to play with my ass a few times and we both really enjoyed the reaction. sometimes during a bj she will play with my ass. she has inserted the finger in once, I really liked it. 

I would never ask or expect her to lick it though, I just do not see it as sexy. I have kissed hers a times though, she is pretty sensitive there.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

This is one very HOT Thread!!!


----------



## Playthang (Dec 3, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> He seems totally confident in his masculinity so I'm not sure.I've never believed it makes a man homosexual.
> 
> He doesn't have phobias or fears about that area as far as I've been told.He does get super embarrassed if he farts on me during the night LOL I think it's adorable bc it's not like he did it on purpose.But I'm a weirdo.



So tell him. Share your thoughts. Maybe just by expressing how much you enjoyed it he may want to do it again. Possibly see it as a turn on? 
If I were going to bring it up it would definitely be during a bj 
Good luck!!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Playthang said:


> So tell him. Share your thoughts. Maybe just by expressing how much you enjoyed it he may want to do it again. Possibly see it as a turn on?
> If I were going to bring it up it would definitely be during a bj
> Good luck!!


Just text him something sexy about wanting to make him yours for the night. And that you can't wait to please him inside and out.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Fordsvt said:


> This is one very HOT Thread!!!


:iagree:


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Fordsvt said:


> This is one very HOT Thread!!!


:iagree: too. There is something nasty and erotic about this topic. It is taboo and has an edge to it.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

We are after all just a bunch of bums bumming around.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I like the words Blowjob, Handjob, and Footjob.....but Rimjob just seems weird to me. Makes me think of car rims:


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> I like the words Blowjob, Handjob, and Footjob.....but Rimjob just seems weird to me. Makes me think of car rims:


Would you give this bum a job?


----------



## Emptyshelldad (Apr 29, 2013)

this was something me and my ex did....though for her she did it to me and allowed me to domit to her mostly because I wanted it....her lack of enthusiasm for either kinda made it a lot less fun for me. we stillndo it now and again as we still see each other when im back in town.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Go for it! We enjoy giving and receiving this. For a first time though, for both of you, start in the shower and take it on to the bed!! I find it's best in 69 position...Have fun!!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

hum............


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

I gave this to my wife a few nights ago while going down on her. She loved it. Especially the sweet spot between her vag and anus. Just alternating between the two while fingering her brought to a huge orgasm......very nice.


----------



## WalterWhite420 (Dec 27, 2013)

My wife and I love anal, at least once per week.

The key: LOTS LOTS LOTS lube. Patience. The wife, as receiver, should always be in charge so she feels safe from over-penetration. And remember, anal is like petting a porcupine: You can go from front to back, but never back to front (due to germs and bacteria).


----------



## Shazz1991 (Jul 31, 2011)

Playthang said:


> My H has asked for this a handful of times over the years. It doesn't seem to be a priority since he's never really pushed the issue. But I'm thinking maybe I should surprise him and give it a go.
> 
> Just curious if any ladies have tried or have done this for their husband.
> 
> And also if you husbands have had or have wanted your wife to try.


Love it. So does hubby (both giving and receiving). It usually follows a shared shower (for obvious reasons) and is followed by anal sex (and/or me using a toy on him).


----------



## pink_lady (Dec 1, 2012)

GinnyTonia said:


> They sure do.
> I had a lively debate about this with one oft closest friends, who loves all things anal done to her btw.
> 
> She maintained that she would question her husband's sexuality if he ever asked for something like a prostate massage.


So stupid. So I suppose it follows that if a woman enjoys having her p*ssy licked she must be a closet lesbian? :scratchhead:


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

As a younger male, I thought anything 'sex' that involved the bum hole was gay.

However, as I have matured, much like a good bottle of wine, and read about prostate massages etc, I have mellowed somewhat and would really like to to try it.

Sadly it won't be with my wife because she thinks missionary duty sex once a month (if I'm lucky) is disgusting enough as it is.

To all the men with wives/partners out there who are willing to give it a go...you lucky ba$tards!
The the wives/partners out there happy to oblige - good for you!


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a anal fetish, I love eating her ass. Wish she would indulge my obsession alot more. Anal sex rocks!


----------



## kitty2013 (Dec 6, 2013)

I tried both rimjob and anal sex. I like rimjob, but I do not like anal sex (high risk for infection).


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm not really into it for myself, but my wife and I are into it on her. Now if my wife was dying to reciprocate, I would let her, but it doesn't seem like she is into it for me either...so I think we are cool where we are in terms of playing with each other's butts.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

There seems to be a perception out there that because gay men engage in anal sex any man who enjoys anal play is somehow gay. Gay men engage in anal sex because they have limited options for intercourse. It's got nothing to do with a predilection for anal sex.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I love having it done. Sadly my wife has declared that this too is now off limits. Yay for my fun marriage!


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

I had a prior GF do it unexpectedly, and loved it. I wish my wife would do it, I do it to her every time, but there is no chance my wife is going there. Just make sure his backside is clean.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Playthang said:


> Just curious if any ladies have tried or have done this for their husband.


Speaking for my wife, no she hasn't but I would love if she did. She won't even touch me back there at all.


Playthang said:


> And also if you husbands have had or have wanted your wife to try.


Yup, fresh out of the shower I have and would again. For me it is the naughtyness of it and also the couple times I've done it she really enjoyed it. I enjoy when she enjoys.


----------



## Depth.Inside (Jul 5, 2012)

My wife played with mine a few months ago for the first time. No tongue, finger only and WOOOOOOW.

I am 100% straight and can admit, I loved it. I have put my finger in mine while stroking in the shower. It made it very, very intense. She brought it up and I said sure. 10-minutes later she had half of her finger in me and was stroking me. Incredible. Within another 10 minutes she pushed it all the way in and kept up the stroking. I EXPLODED. 

When I was younger this would have FREAKED me out but as a "seasoned" man im slowly dropping those guards and social tags. I have no interest in anyone other than my wife visiting that area but man.... I cant wait until she does again.

On a side note, she LOVES anal and we have it almost every time we have sex. She can easily O from nothing but anal. We still use a vibrator to really put her over the top....

Just make sure everyone is clean and party on!


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Dammit!!!!


----------



## lace5262 (Oct 13, 2010)

We've done it - tongue, fingers, I even bought a strap on and have multiple size dildos for this purpose. He loves it all


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

Lately my wife and I have been having threesomes and this seems to be common now. Every woman we've played with starts at the balls, then under them, then down to the anus. It feels great, especially with my wife giving me a bj while it happens, but I assume rimjobs are common area among the new generation. Every girl seems to do it as part of casual play.

My two cents. Not sure how I would handle it if I met my wife and she had licked guys asses before we met. The new generation must have thick skin.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Coldie said:


> Lately my wife and I have been having threesomes and this seems to be common now. Every woman we've played with starts at the balls, then under them, then down to the anus. It feels great, especially with my wife giving me a bj while it happens, but I assume rimjobs are common area among the new generation. Every girl seems to do it as part of casual play.
> 
> My two cents. Not sure how I would handle it if I met my wife and she had licked guys asses before we met. The new generation must have thick skin.


I think that's pretty common. Our old wives are prudes compared to the young women out there now.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Coldie said:


> Lately my wife and I have been having threesomes and this seems to be common now. Every woman we've played with starts at the balls, then under them, then down to the anus. It feels great, especially with my wife giving me a bj while it happens, but I assume rimjobs are common area among the new generation. Every girl seems to do it as part of casual play.
> 
> My two cents. Not sure how I would handle it if I met my wife and she had licked guys asses before we met. The new generation must have thick skin.


Dammit!!!


----------



## lisad45 (Feb 21, 2014)

My husband is strange. Sometimes he is really into it, and other times he doesn't want it at all. I don't mind it.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Coldie said:


> Lately my wife and I have been having threesomes and this seems to be common now. Every woman we've played with starts at the balls, then under them, then down to the anus. It feels great, especially with my wife giving me a bj while it happens, but I assume rimjobs are common area among the new generation. Every girl seems to do it as part of casual play.
> 
> My two cents. Not sure how I would handle it if I met my wife and she had licked guys asses before we met. The new generation must have thick skin.


Yea new generation. kicks the can and walks out of the room. They have no idea how good they have it. LOL:rofl:


----------

